
EU Police Push for Pan-European Facial Recognition Network - DyslexicAtheist
https://theintercept.com/2020/02/21/eu-facial-recognition-database/
======
raxxorrax
The EU and further integration was a bad idea, please change my mind.

> Deloitte consultants proposed doing the same with police facial images, but
> the idea was met with unanimous opposition from law enforcement officials

It is bad enought that mandatory passports now include biometric data. I don't
see how I should support the union in any way, although my government
certainly pushes in the same direction. At least the latter can be severely
punished.

